# Learning So Much



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to TAM and the few threads I read have taught me so much regarding marriage. 

I am introducing myself because I want to be able contribute more to this great site.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Finwe, and welcome to TAM!!


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Welcome, pay particular attention to my posts..DUDE


----------



## Kitty08 (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper39 (Nov 25, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------

